# Garage workshop



## TylerTarris (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, I have a 24'x24' garage, most of which is useable space. Ive decided to create a workshop consisting of all handtools, and only nessasary power tools to begin with. I have a woodshop 1 class under my belt, but it only taught us use of machinery, not hand tools. I have been making fruitless objects for little ones, such as wooden swords, etc. with a bench plane, a block plane, and a palm sander, as well as 220 and a block. Ive even tried routing with a chisel. Now, due to the fact that I love word working so much, especially the relaxation and accomplishment I get from working with hand tools. Ive decided to put this workshop in. Now I was wondering if anybody here could put up a list of every hand tool I would need, and essential power tools, to make small-medium sized projects, ex. storage benches, stepping stools, tool benches, small wooden toys, etc. As well as a good work bench/wall bench layout. Please keep economy in mind since I work about 8-12 hours a week at 7.50 an hour lol


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

electricity has only been around for a bit over 100 years, and they made really nice 'stuff' back then. There are lots of books on the subject, with tools and how they were used. Check Borders or such.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread might be of some help.












 









.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Tyler,
I think the question about essential tools for general woodworking is pretty tough to answer, at least for me. There's nearly always more than one way to do something, depending on what you have available and the skills you bring to the table. I've tried to find a mixture of power tools and hand tools that are within my budget and allow me to build most things that I want to within my capabilities. 

Given a choice, I almost always choose hand tools primarily because I enjoy using them more and they are safer. I'm a hobbyist in no hurry and want to keep all body parts. Here is a link to a real good (IMO) podcast by Bob Rozaieski on essential hand tools and their power tool equivalents. Bob has a lot of good stuff on his site.
http://www.logancabinetshoppe.com/podcast-tools.html


----------



## TylerTarris (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the links guys, its really helping me get a general scope of things, a question though, am I better off buying the highest quality tools now, or do you think that basic stanleys, etc. will be fine. I really like those stanley premium planes though.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

TylerTarris said:


> Thanks for the links guys, its really helping me get a general scope of things, a question though, am I better off buying the highest quality tools now, or do you think that basic stanleys, etc. will be fine. I really like those stanley premium planes though.


Stanley planes are good tools. Just because one tool is priced higher than another does not mean that tool will always do a better job. 

George


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Tyler,
I can only tell you my experience. I've wasted money on tools in two ways. First, buying something I didn't use. The way to avoid this is to buy tools as you need them. Sometimes its hard, especially with used tools, because good deals come by and you think you might use the tool. Same thing applies to new tools on sale. 

Second, buying a cheap tool that doesn't do the job and later end up buying better quality at higher cost. I have wasted more in the second category than in first. Whether it be a table saw or a bench grinder, you're better off avoiding the really cheap and going for better quality. Not necessarily the best, but some of the cheap stuff is junk and in the case of power tools, unsafe.

Hand planes come in a variety of qualities. Aside from the really small, high quality plane-makers, Lee-Valley's Veritas line of planes and Lie-Nielsen planes are very good planes. I own some and feel my money was well-spent, but they are expensive. I don't know a lot about Stanley's new line of premium planes, but I suspect they are decent planes. Some guys sell older, fixed-up planes, especially Stanley's, under the classified section of ww forums. These are great if you can get one from a reputable seller. You can do the same thing by buying off ebay, but you need to know how to fettle the plane. 

Often all an average plane needs to become a super plane is a decent replacement blade/chip breaker (Hock, Lee-Valley, Lie-Nielsen, etc...). All plane blades have to be super sharp and set appropriately for their tasks. I have some older and newer Stanley's that perform about as well as my LV and LN planes. It just takes some work to get them that level. But before you go out an buy a bunch of planes you need to decide what you're going to do with them. That will dictate which plane(s) you need and how you set them up.


----------



## oberkc (Nov 25, 2010)

Regarding hand planes (and chisels), my guess is that you will be happier with a sharp Stanley than a dull Lie-Nelson. Make sure you have the equipment to maintain your handtools.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

oberkc is spot on.

While I firmly believe in paying ones dues WRT skill building,some things are a touch different.A quality bench grinder(stay far away from low end here)bought used,and cared for will last a lifetime.A little understanding about wheel grades and their intended purposes goes a long way.A nice assortment of bench stones,there are some great deals on the 'Bay and some patience learning to put a keen edge on your cutting tools.

I love and use handtools alot in our biz,fortunate to be in a position to do so.You really need to have a broad approach and a decent budget.Research some of the "labels" in hand tools from yesteryear.Start hitting up antique stores,estate sale joints,yard sales and flea markets.I was in an antique store in Ohio a week or so ago and was slackjawed at not only the extremely LOW prices but the general HIGH quality of some tools.A cpl hundred spent for a highend plane or ?,would've gotten you outfitted from A-Z.Just sayin.Best of luck,BW


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 8, 2010)

TylerTarris said:


> Well, I have a 24'x24' garage, most of which is useable space. Ive decided to create a workshop consisting of all handtools, and only nessasary power tools to begin with. I have a woodshop 1 class under my belt, but it only taught us use of machinery, not hand tools. I have been making fruitless objects for little ones, such as wooden swords, etc. with a bench plane, a block plane, and a palm sander, as well as 220 and a block. Ive even tried routing with a chisel. Now, due to the fact that I love word working so much, especially the relaxation and accomplishment I get from working with hand tools. Ive decided to put this workshop in. Now I was wondering if anybody here could put up a list of every hand tool I would need, and essential power tools, to make small-medium sized projects, ex. storage benches, stepping stools, tool benches, small wooden toys, etc. As well as a good work bench/wall bench layout. Please keep economy in mind since I work about 8-12 hours a week at 7.50 an hour lol


I find it interesting, that we seem to have started our shops the same way. With a bit of time and a flood(Nashville) I managed to move mine into the garage and from there it works even better. Antique and handmade tools with only the nessasary electric tools are what I use and a will to read and research furniture and other small to farm sized (use) items are what I find I like to build. I managed to upload a picture inventory of the tools that I use(posted to another site FB) and as of late have not found anything else that I can't seem to live with out. Mizer and I at times will set up quite a show of a late 18th to early 19th century woodworking shop and demo for the public. I hope that now with the slow down at work I can upload pictures of the tools,shop,and whats come out of it. Take care ,keep up the great work,and I hope to be out here more soon.
Bill Maddox


----------

